Ask HN: What's a Good Heuristic for Life? - shamoo
======
getcrunk
Trust but verify.

This is vital enough in CS/engineering but also in life. U can't do it for
everything but at least for the things that matter to you or things that you
can do it for cheaply (time/effort) and can yield greater results.

    
    
      - Back up plans
      - Disaster plans 
      - Legal/financial 
      - Second opinion for doctors

------
qubex
“Run in the opposite direction of the explosions.”

If you’re into this kind of thing try reading _Simple Rules_ by Donald Sull &
Kathleen Eisenhardt.

------
grizzles
happy wife, happy life.

